# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Proverb Kinese

## oidel

Chinese  Proverb







About Money







With Money You Can 

Buy A House 

But Not A Home







With Money You Can  

Buy A Clock  

But Not Time







With Money You Can  

Buy A Bed  

But Not Sleep







With Money You Can  

Buy A Book, But  

Not Knowledge







With Money You Can  

See A Doctor,  

But Not Good Health







With Money You Can  

Buy A Position  

But Not Respect







With Money You Can  

Buy Blood  

But Not Life







With Money You Can  

Buy Sex  

But Not Love







This Chinese Proverb 

Brings Luck 

It Originated From  

The Netherlands







This Proverb Has Gone 8 
Times Around The World, Now It Is Your Turn To Have Good Luck Once You Have Received It.







This Is Not A Joke 


Your Luck Will Come By Mail Or Internet 








Send A Copy To The Persons That Really Need Luck, Do Not Send Money, Because You Cannot Buy Luck, And Do Not Keep It For More Than 96hrs 
(4 Days)







Here Are A Few Examples Of People That Got Luck After Receiving The Proverb:







Constantin, Got His First In 1953, He Asked His Secretary To Make 20 Copies. 

Nine Hours Later He Won 99million In The Lottery In His Country.







Carlos, Employed Received The Same Card, But Did Not Send It, A Few Days Latter He Lost His Employment. 

Days Latter He Changed His Mind, Sent It, And Became Rich.







In 1967, Bruno Got The Card, He Laughed About It And Discarded It, A Few Days Latter His Son Got Sick. 

He Looked For The Card Made 20 Copies And Sent Them. Nine Days Latter, He Got Good News: His Son Was Safe And Sound.







This Card Has Been Sent By Anthony De Croud, A Missionary In South Africa.







Before 96 Hours  

You Have To Send This Card.







Your Luck Will Come Within 4 Days From The Moment You Received The Card, If You Comply To The Wished Expressed In This Card.







This Is True. 

This Card Has Been Sent For Good Luck. 

Luck Is Finaly At Your Door.







Send 20 Copies To Acquaintances, Friends And Family. 

One Day Later You Will Get Good News Or A Surprise.







I Sent This Card Expecting It To Go Around The World.







Send Only 20 Copies And Expect Good Tidings In The Next Days.







Important: 

Do Not Modify The Text That I Sent You, Copy It Exactly The Way You Got It. 

Good Luck. 

J.a.b.

----------


## Alienated

*Te mira proverbat mer po ate pjesen e fundit t'ia kishe hequr. E di ca bej une me emailet e tilla - sapo filloj t'i lexoj i coj ne fund ... nese thote dergoje ke shoket blla blla blla ... e fshij menjehere dhe i them derguesit te me heqi nga lista ne mailet e ardhshme te ketij lloji .... pffffff*

----------

